# antiquing kitchen cabinets



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

yes you could start over by re-painting. The procedure will depend on what you want to cover.


----------



## LACajun (Jul 5, 2007)

ok thanks Big Bob. I plan to cover my entire cabinets with the diluted paint and glaze mixture, so all of them will be done. We built our house about 2 years ago, and I painted the cabinets with the semi gloss paint for the purpose of antiquing them with this glaze mixture. So it's good to know they can be repainted if the look isn't what I want. Thanks.


----------



## kkb (Aug 15, 2008)

I am trying to do the same thing with my cabinets, but ended up with the dirty look you mentioned. Just wondering how yours turned out, what products you used and what technique you used. Thanks.


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Take a look this: http://ratemyspace.hgtv.com/snc/Vie...itemguid=80fe3d67-3c75-46ea-afc8-d707eddfc59a

A member of the Rate My Space forum did the same thing to her cabinets and she posted a how-to, photo-by-photo diary.
Hope it helps you!


----------

